# Sticky  My Child is Afraid of the Police



## Somebody's Dad

Hi All, 

My daughter (5 yo) is petrified of the police due to negative stories she's heard from a classmate. My wife and I are countering these stories of course, telling her that the police are here to help and keep everyone safe, etc. But as soon as she see a police car or officer, she's scared to death. This is a concern for obvious reasons, including the fact that, if there was ever a problem or she was lost, she should immediately find an officer to help her, not run away from one.

Our thoughts to fix this are to work with our local police department, bring her into the station a few times, introduce her to different officers, etc. I've tried calling the local station (small town) directly to ask them but was brushed off at the time.

I understand that they're probably very busy but does anyone have a suggestion as to how to approach our local department or any other suggestions to help my daughter overcome this?

Thanks and I appreciate any information.


----------



## Deuce

Police officers are just like everyone else in the community;we have families also. Next time you see an officer out and about (ok, I must add this because there are those people that don't understand: obviously do not disturb the officer when he/she is 1. on a MV stop 2. standing with someone in handcuffs 3. conducting a field interview/investigation 4. standing with his/her firearm out.. <<< that's a big one) approach him/her and strike up a conversation. Be polite and courteous and explain the problem. I'm willing to bet the officer will go out of their way to ease any fears. I've done it a couple of times; even let the young one play around inside my cruiser. Yes, of course lights and sirens were activated, and no they weren't sitting on my lap...


----------



## Guest

Pretty much what Deuce said....I've taken time out of my day several times to do exactly what you've described. As Deuce mentioned, wait until you see an officer parked monitoring traffic, and not actively engaged in law enforcement duties.


----------



## zm88

As someone who had a similar problem with my girls daughter, what deuce said. I applaud you in your efforts, as there are far too many POS parents encouraging hatred toward the police and teaching that to their children.


----------



## Somebody's Dad

Thanks guys. I would've figured even if an officer's parked monitoring traffic I shouldn't disturb them as they're on duty, etc.

So Deuce, what you're saying is that next time I'm on Rte 24 and I see a beater pulled over with 3 guys sitting cuffed on the guardrail I shouldn't pull up behind the cruiser and get out with my 5 yo? ;-)

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Somebody's Dad

zm88 said:


> there are far too many POS parents encouraging hatred toward the police and teaching that to their children.


I'm sure that's where this kid is getting it from, then passing it on to my daughter.

I remember my Dad once getting a speeding ticket with me and my brother in the back seat. As he pulled away he muttered "damn Fuzz" under his breath. He then promptly pulled back over and lectured us on how he was wrong to have said that and to tell us all the good things the police do for us. Never forgot that.

So in memory of my Dad, here's a toast to you all... :beer_yum:


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Deuce said:


> Police officers are just like everyone else in the community;we have families also. Next time you see an officer out and about (ok, I must add this because there are those people that don't understand: obviously do not disturb the officer when he/she is 1. on a MV stop 2. standing with someone in handcuffs 3. conducting a field interview/investigation 4. standing with his/her firearm out.. <<< that's a big one) approach him/her and strike up a conversation. Be polite and courteous and explain the problem. I'm willing to bet the officer will go out of their way to ease any fears. I've done it a couple of times; even let the young one play around inside my cruiser. Yes, of course lights and sirens were activated, and no they weren't sitting on my lap...


Quick, I think someone has hacked Deuce's account. This can't be him.


----------



## topcop14

Nuke_TRT said:


> Quick, I think someone has hacked Deuce's account. This can't be him.


Na most likely a case of multiple personality disorder.


----------



## zm88

Somebody's Dad said:


> I'm sure that's where this kid is getting it from, then passing it on to my daughter.I remember my Dad once getting a speeding ticket with me and my brother in the back seat. As he pulled away he muttered "damn Fuzz" under his breath. He then promptly pulled back over and lectured us on how he was wrong to have said that and to tell us all the good things the police do for us. Never forgot that.So in memory of my Dad, here's a toast to you all... :beer_yum:


It's funny in a way and I think I heard it from a few members here, today shitbirds tomorrows victims? BHA Police (including a SGT. That I've been meaning to thank one day for always making his presence known walking the bricks) and BPD have been all over after a shooting occurred a few weeks ago here. A lot of these kids parents are going no where in life, and they pass that onto there children. I got into it with a girls father after I told her dad her daughter was no longer welcome over after making commentator not just about how police shoot and rob people, but talking about stealing candy from the atore and fighting in school. 7 year olds just aren't how they use to be, and its up to us as parents, step parents whatever to filter out damaging people like that in our kids lives. To the OP, I was a police explorer growing up. A few, well more then few members of my family uncles and aunts were incarcerated while I grew up and had nothing good to say about the cops. I watched my dad get arrested for domestics and my uncles house get raided when I was younger. It's all about the crowd you keep, and the messages you teach to your kid, I could have easily taken the route of a career criminal if I didn't have someone to put these events into perspective for me, and that's where we all come in.


----------



## Somebody's Dad

zm88 said:


> ... It's all about the crowd you keep, and the messages you teach to your kid...


Very true zm88. Which reminds me that I need to talk to the teacher about this too. I don't like it and it should stop. I've also told my daughter to avoid this kid in school, but there's only so much I can do there. It's scary when they start growing up.


----------



## frapmpd24

If your town has a school resource officer (SRO) or D.A.R.E Officer call or email them, explain the situation, and see if you can arrange "meet" at the school. It would also be an informal and non-threatening place (that she is used to) for your daughter too. Maybe bring your daughter to a high school basketball or football game, where the officers working a detail there are well aware and accustomed to kids coming up to them, asking questions, standing in front of them waving. Before you approach the officer, you could explain: "see the officer is here to help in case one of the players gets hurt". That could be a good segway.


----------



## CJIS

A bunch of good points made but I agree with MTC going to the school may be an Idea. If the school has a guidance counselor etc. they may be able to set something up with the police dept to have an officer come down and spend some time meeting your child.


----------



## Deuce

Somebody's Dad said:


> So Deuce, what you're saying is that next time I'm on Rte 24 and I see a beater pulled over with 3 guys sitting cuffed on the guardrail I shouldn't pull up behind the cruiser and get out with my 5 yo? ;-)


I'm sure most of us have had that encounter with a citizen when we're preoccupied with a savage. Hell, I've had baby mamma and all her litter chat me up when I was walking around with an assault rifle looking for an armed subject. Yah, the disclaimer is necessary...



Nuke_TRT said:


> Quick, I think someone has hacked Deuce's account. This can't be him.


Shut your cockholster suckpump...



topcop14 said:


> Na most likely a case of multiple personality disorder.


Better meds.. You can lick my taint too.....


----------



## Guest

Deuce was spot on here. If you try his idea, and the officer is anything less than a saint to your 5year old, chalk it up to mental illness. Good luck.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Somebody's Dad

I will be talking to the teacher about the particular kid and also about the SRO or DARE officer. These are Kindergarteners so it could be nice for the whole class (maybe even help that other kid learn better too).

I'm glad I "met" the nice Deuce. It's scary that those disclaimers are necessary but you can't underestimate the stupidity of some people I suppose. I don't know how you guys do your job day in and day out but I'm glad you do and thank you for it.

Thank you too for taking your time out to answer my question. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Herrdoktor

There are few that brighten an officer's work day that a curious child who wants to see the inside of their cruiser, see the lights work, etc. 

If only every aspect of our job was as rewarding as seeing their smile light up when they hear the siren or see those LEDs flicker.


----------



## kwflatbed

If you post what local area you are in I am sure someone on MC from your
area will PM you and be more than welcome to help you out.


----------



## Somebody's Dad

Herrdoktor said:


> There are few that brighten an officer's work day that a curious child who wants to see the inside of their cruiser, see the lights work, etc.
> 
> If only every aspect of our job was as rewarding as seeing their smile light up when they hear the siren or see those LEDs flicker.


She'd be fascinated. She was with the fire engines at the recent Autumn Fest, couldn't stop talking about "sitting in real fire truck and pushing the buttons" for days. :teeth_smile:

---------- Post added at 20:03 ---------- Previous post was at 20:01 ----------



kwflatbed said:


> If you post what local area you are in I am sure someone on MC from your
> area will PM you and be more than welcome to help you out.


Good idea kwflatbed. The nearest State Trooper office near us is Middleboro. We're in the Bridgewater/Raynham area otherwise.


----------



## Somebody's Dad

mtc said:


> Does she like dogs? Maybe a K9 intro?
> 
> Either town would likely have an officer that'd be happy to help out - we're not all MSP - but one of our MC members is quite well versed in little girls... and works in your area. (he's not a perv - he's just blessed with a bunch of 'em !!)
> 
> Definitely get in touch with the school about the baby-bully - THAT's gotta stop.


I'll definitely look into it through the school, both about meeting an officer and to talk to them about the negative comments.

Thanks again everybody for the advice and kind words. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Somebody's Dad

Thanks again everybody for the advice. I wanted to give an update.

I spoke with the teacher about the situation and she is addressing it personally with the offending kid and his parents. She's also requested a "Community Educational Lecture" from our local department to introduce the kids to the local force in a positive way, and invited the parents to attend as well!

Several members on MC have mentioned or offered that they know local LOE's in my area (Southeast MA) as well, so hopefully something will pan out there as well, a more personal meeting would be great for her I know too.

So positive steps across the board. Thanks again guys.


----------



## kwflatbed

It just goes to show if someone comes on MC with respect that they are treated that way.
Glad we could help.


Come on like a know it all or a wacker and you will always get burned, and outed,
and go for the bus ride.


----------



## Somebody's Dad

kwflatbed said:


> It just goes to show if someone comes on MC with respect that they are treated that way.
> Glad we could help.
> 
> Come on like a know it all or a wacker and you will always get burned, and outed,
> and go for the bus ride.


Amen kw, and thanks. Besides, isn't that the way it should be...on MC, in life, etc? Maybe I'll see if I can post a sticky:

A Noob's Advice to Noobs

1. Check to see if your question's already been answered (or flamed)
2. Register
3. Be polite and respectful (this is their house, not yours)
4. Have a sense of humor
5. Do NOT ask "the cop wasn't wearing his hat so does the ticket not count?"

Let me know if I'm missing anything.


----------



## 263FPD

When my cousin's daughter was about twoor three, she was terrified of me every time that she would see me in uniform. They lived right along Rt. 9, and the sirens of passing emergency vehicles would freak her out. It was the noise level that did it. It took a few years, and now she is almost a teenager. She thinks it's pretty cool that her uncle is a cop. I command you and your wife for doing the right thing.


----------



## zm88

I really like this thread, members gave excellent advice. Im thinking gold?


----------



## Somebody's Dad

263FPD said:


> When my cousin's daughter was about twoor three, she was terrified of me every time that she would see me in uniform. They lived right along Rt. 9, and the sirens of passing emergency vehicles would freak her out. It was the noise level that did it. It took a few years, and now she is almost a teenager. She thinks it's pretty cool that her uncle is a cop. I command you and your wife for doing the right thing.


Thanks 26. We've talked to her about it, and aside from the bs stories this kid is telling, the uniforms (and guns) do scare her too. I know we'll get her through this, like your cousin's kid did.


----------



## 263FPD

I am curious as to what these sories are that this child is telling your daughter. I am guessing the parents of this kid are quite the peice of work.


----------



## Somebody's Dad

263FPD said:


> I am curious as to what these sories are that this child is telling your daughter. I am guessing the parents of this kid are quite the peice of work.


From what she's told us...it's all a bit vague as she's only 5...she's scared that the police will hurt or kill us because they like to, will kick our door down and take us all away because they think it's fun, etc. It's pretty insane stuff. We keep telling her no, the police don't do that, that they're here to help and protect everyone, which leads to "then why do they have guns if they don't like to kill people" and so on. It's pretty deep stuff for a 5 yo but we're dealing with it. Humanizing the police for her, to counter the bs, will be a big help I'm sure.

And, yeah this kid's parents must be pieces of work. I've never met them and don't care to. I don't think we'll be having a playdate at their house any time soon.


----------



## 7costanza

I was very scared of the Police when I was a kid, mainly because my uncle was on Salem PD and took me to the jail and said if I ever got in trouble he would make sure I stayed there for a while.


----------



## niteowl1970

In my town we have many Cambodian families that came here in the early 80's. Back in their country Pol Pot's police committed genocide on the population. It took them many years to warm up to law enforcement.


----------



## Somebody's Dad

7costanza said:


> I was very scared of the Police when I was a kid, mainly because my uncle was on Salem PD and took me to the jail and said if I ever got in trouble he would make sure I stayed there for a while.


That would do it yeah. Sounds like a precursor to "Scared Straight".


----------



## Rock

7costanza said:


> I was very scared of the Police when I was a kid, mainly because my uncle was on Salem PD and took me to the jail and said if I ever got in trouble he would make sure I stayed there for a while.


So how much time did you spend there?


----------



## CJIS

Rock said:


> So how much time did you spend there?


Oh Snap!


----------



## zm88

263FPD said:


> I am curious as to what these sories are that this child is telling your daughter. I am guessing the parents of this kid are quite the peice of work.


Would love to see the bop on the parents. My uncle use to constantly bad mouth the police when I was a child, and gave me a Much harder time when I brought awards back from the explorer competition in Connecticut every year. It's funny how he now has a plethora of lights on his company car for roadside assistance.


----------



## cc3915

7costanza said:


> I was very scared of the Police when I was a kid, mainly because my uncle was on Salem PD and took me to the jail and said if I ever got in trouble he would make sure I stayed there for a while.


The only time I was afraid of the police was when they got dangerously close to finding me and my friend's booze supply at the park.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> The only time I was afraid of the police was when they got dangerously close to finding me and my friend's booze supply at the park.


When I was 18, I was in the back seat of a car with a case of beer in my lap when we got stopped in the Blue Hills on the way to a party in Milton.

Effing Mets.


----------



## DEI8

PM sent.


----------



## Deuce

Somebody's Dad said:


> the police will hurt or kill us because they like to, will kick our door down and take us all away because they think it's fun, etc.


To be honest, some of us do like it and do think it's fun....


----------



## LGriffin

Let's hope the visiting officer bring lots of PD or MSP related presents for the kids. Stickers and pencils go a long way to forging a friendship with the kids and i'm sure there are some Dare officers on here that could hook this small PD up with some nice goods...


----------



## Somebody's Dad

DEI8 said:


> PM sent.


Received! Thank you!

---------- Post added at 19:31 ---------- Previous post was at 19:27 ----------

Wow, thanks again everybody. It is very much appreciated. And I'm glad I never got pulled over by Deuce. ;-)

You guys and girls rock. Another toast! :beer_yum:


----------



## Guest

Hi-Fives all around. I'm all Verklempt.... Talk amongst yourselves... 
View attachment 2998


----------



## Johnny Law

Dieter was *much *better, Touch my monkey!


----------

